# Where the Cape Town Vendors at?



## Tiny_Ninja (23/1/15)

Which of all the vendors listed are in Cape Town?
Where in Cape Town are you located and what are you operating hours?


----------



## Tristan (23/1/15)

Hi @Tiny_Ninja. PM sent


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

Here is a list: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-outlets-in-rsa.t2749/#post-59890


----------



## Tiny_Ninja (23/1/15)

Awesome thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------

